# The new top fuel car from mac



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Here's the other Mac Tool Drag Set Cars. --fcb


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

So do you guys like the new top fuel cars ? fcb


----------



## GTPguy (Oct 17, 2008)

I like the Castrol dragster lots. 

What finish are those funny cars? Are they chrome or something?

Are these the cars from the latest Mac dragstrip set (CP7102 from the 2013 holiday catelog)?

How do they differ from the set Mac put out earlier this year. The funny cars look the same.


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

Mac Tools offered a Team Force drag strip last Christmas. Is that the set you were referring to as "earlier this year"? That set had 4 cars from the Force family plus the Kalitta dragster.

John Force "Castrol GTX High Mileage" funny car - Green
Ashley Force "Castrol GTX" funny car - Pink/white
Courtney Force "Traxxas" funny car - Black
Brittany Force "Brand Source" top fuel - White
Doug Kalitta "Mac Tools" top fuel - Red

This year's Team Force drag strip has 3 Force cars and 2 Doug Kalitta dragsters. Ashley doesn't race anymore. The artwork for the funny cars is the same as R13.

John Force "Castrol GTX" funny car - Chrome silver
Courtney Force "Traxxas" funny car - Chrome red
Brittany Force "Castrol Edge" top fuel - Black
Doug Kalitta "Mac Tools" top fuel - Red
Doug Kalitta "Mac Tools" top fuel - Pink (Breast Cancer Awareness)

There are 4 red Doug Kalitta top fuel cars so far. Each one is different. Here are a few identifying marks. 

AW 4Gear R10 - DeWalt on the wing.
Mac Tools 2012 Team Force drag strip - red stripe on the wing.
Mac Tools 2013 Team Force drag strip - 3 Mac logos on the wing.
Mac Tools 2013 Team Kalitta 5 car set - Foose scheme.

Mike Cook


----------



## GTPguy (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks for the detailed clarification of the cars. Sometimes it's hard to tell from the small pictures.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

AW really does a great job with the graphics on the drag cars, especially the funny cars. I personally like the older drag car, but I will say the newer cars they're putting out are appealing.


----------



## bolts69 (Dec 24, 2009)

Does anyone sell these besides Mac?


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

bolts69 said:


> Does anyone sell these besides Mac?


I don't think so. It is a Mac Tools exclusive.

I posted some photos of the Doug Kalitta cars.


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Here's some new pictures, I hope these are better than before. 
--fcb


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

The Mac Tool top fuel cars all have something a little something different about them. Like different decals on the top wing, a silver blower or black blower or black wheels or gray wheels. 
--fcb


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

I hadn't noticed the black blower. Both of the top fuel cars in the 2012 Mac Tools set have black blowers. All of the other top fuel cars have silver blowers.

All of my Mac Tools top fuel cars have black wheels. The photo shows an R10 car with black wheels and one with silver rear wheels. Does anyone else have an R10 car (DeWalt on wing) with silver rear wheels?

Mike Cook


----------



## GTPguy (Oct 17, 2008)

FCB,
Thanks for the nice closeups of the cars. 

The info and pictures you and others post in these threads far exceed anything that can be found elsewhere, including the distributors' sites.


----------

